# Frikadeller with Italian inspired seasoning



## taxlady (Feb 6, 2012)

These are Danish fried meatballs. One frikadelle, two frikadeller. In German they are called frikadellen. Makes three servings.

500 grams ground beef, pork, veal, or a combination thereof
2.5 slices of bread, crusts removed
50 ml vegetable bouillon or stock
1 egg
2 tblsps parmesan, grated
1 tsp dry rosemary or 1 tablespoon fresh
1 clove garlic, minced
1/4 tsp salt
lots of freshly ground pepper, to taste
olive oil for frying

Soak the bread in the vegi bouillon.
Stir it into the ground meat.
Add egg and cheese, stir.
Add the crushed/chopped rosemary, and minced garlic and combine well.

Divide the meat mixture int 12 portions and shape them into oblong balls.
Heat a skillet to medium - medium high.
Add some olive oil to the skillet.
Fry the balls in the oil on the skillet. Turn when browned. They traditionally have three sides when done. It should take about 12-18 minutes total frying time.


----------



## vitauta (Feb 6, 2012)

taxlady said:


> These are Danish fried meatballs. One frikadelle, two frikadeller. In German they are called frikadellen. Makes four servings.
> 
> 500 grams ground beef, pork, veal, or a combination thereof
> 2.5 slices of bread, crusts removed
> ...





that's them, that's THEM!!!  ooo boyyy....


----------



## justplainbill (Feb 7, 2012)

At our house, 500 grams might  be more like 2 servings unless served with a lot of potato salad.  The recipe has some similarity to false hare.  I prefer the false hare but since I also like the frikadelle, I ask my wife to make it because I think it's easier for her to prepare.  We use marjoram and minced onions in the frikadelle.  In season I like a little lovage in addition to or in place of the marjoram.


----------



## vitauta (Feb 7, 2012)

one serving here.  we ARE talking about frikadelle, after all....   minced onions in there, for sure.  still love tasting it raw, (for seasonings, yeah) before plopping them on the pan--but not recommended to do, i know, i know.  old habits....


----------



## justplainbill (Feb 7, 2012)

vitauta said:


> one serving here.  we ARE talking about frikadelle, after all....   minced onions in there, for sure.  still love tasting it raw, (for seasonings, yeah) before plopping them on the pan--but not recommended to do, i know, i know.  old habits....


In the nations of frikadelle's origins meat portions are, or were, more modest than here in the states.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 7, 2012)

Yeah, that should have said three servings. Oops, I'll ask a moderator to edit that for me.

This is only one variation on frikadeller. The classic one would definitely have lots of finely chopped onion.


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 7, 2012)

Interesting, we call them the same name in Russian, I was wondered at the times where the term came from, thank you.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Feb 9, 2012)

*Your Danish Meatballs Are A Great Smorsgorsburg*

Tax Lady and Charlie D,

Thanks for posting ... Nice recipe. I love the multi cultural array of meatballs, and each culture has their take on them too ! 

The Spanish call them Albondigas, and of course there are the Italian, and the Greek too. 

When, I had travelled to Stockholm several years ago to visit a dear friend I went to University with, I had the opportunity to have some with venison as well. They were quite delicious too. 

M.C.


----------

